# MTM carbon fiber rear diffuser



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone put this replacement carbon fiber diffuser on their TTRS?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

psabo said:


> Has anyone put this replacement carbon fiber diffuser on their TTRS?


It's the best quality replacement there is.
It get produced/fabricated in the same factory where Audi AG get it's carbon fiber products.
It is Top Notch quality.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here a picture. (not mine)


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where this can be purchased and what the price is?

Thanks!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TTRStud said:


> Does anyone know where this can be purchased and what the price is?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.mtm-online.de/en/dealers

Diffuser ± 300,- Euro.
Rear top spoiler ± 1200,- Euro.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

R5T said:


> http://www.mtm-online.de/en/dealers
> 
> Diffuser ± 300,- Euro.
> Rear top spoiler ± 1200,- Euro.


Thank you! I have an OSIR CF spoiler already...I think the diffuser would complement the spoiler rather well, as long as they are made of the same weave pattern and color. I'll have to look into this!


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, I am ordering one. It looks great


----------



## Cersey (Jan 1, 2013)

I was thinking about getting one as-well until I saw the "AS sport Carbon V2 rear exhaust valence", I think it looks better than the MTM one IMHO.

I am going to get it once I get back from my vacation.

Check R5T post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6110464-AS-Sports-TT-RS.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

Cersey said:


> I was thinking about getting one as-well until I saw the "AS sport Carbon V2 rear exhaust valence", I think it looks better than the MTM one IMHO.
> 
> I am going to get it once I get back from my vacation.
> 
> ...


that one looks great too... deeper gooves look amazing actually


----------

